# [QUESTION] Best Pokemon TV Series?



## Xanthe (Dec 29, 2015)

So, I want to start watching the Pokemon series again. I used to watch them as a child, but I'd always get disappointed because the episodes ended so quickly 

So, whats YOUR favorite pokemon TV series?

Maybe even the best movie?


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2015)

do you mean what gen was the best.....

cause its one long series about ash and Pikachu... 

the last one i watched was black and white was just "hello, new pokemon blah blah blah the end" new episode "hello, new pokemon blah blah blah the end" repeat



maybe its better now..


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 29, 2015)

Flame said:


> do you mean what gen was the best.....
> 
> cause its one long series about ash and Pikachu...
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the older ones. Like Kanto, Johto, etc.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 29, 2015)

Most people will probably say Kanto or Johto simply because of nostalgia. But let's be real, the XY series is where the epicness begins.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 29, 2015)

Ever saw some deviant"art" about Misty and company? After that you don't want to watch Pokemon anymore. James blown up breasts are a joke against this.


----------



## EpicInki (Dec 29, 2015)

I stopped a few years ago on Black and White because they didn't air Team Rocket Vs Team Plasma Part 1 and 2 and possibly something else. 
But up to that episode, I watched them all. I recommend watching the very original series like most would say but I would say Hoenn was pretty close too


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 30, 2015)

I loves Pokemon series forever from Johto, then Orange Island, then Kanto, then Hoenn, then Sinnoh, then Unova and finally Kalos! 
Just waiting for delayed episode likes Team Rocket vs Team Plasma, but it was completely cancelled out.... 
Plus, some episode was aired in Japan only, but never aired on USA. For example is *Dawn New Journey* (special episode) which Dawn owned
*Cyndaquil* was evolved into *Quilava*. Only in Japan, never aired in USA.....


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 30, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> I loves Pokemon series forever from Johto, then Orange Island, then Kanto, then Hoenn, then Sinnoh, then Unova and finally Kalos!
> Just waiting for delayed episode likes Team Rocket vs Team Plasma, but it was completely cancelled out....
> Plus, some episode was aired in Japan only, but never aired on USA. For example is *Dawn New Journey* (special episode) which Dawn owned
> *Cyndaquil* was evolved into *Quilava*. Only in Japan, never aired in USA.....


Yeah that kinda sucks. I was waiting on TR vs TP too.
That would have been and EPIC freaking battle!
I'll start with Johto! Would I need to catch up on the first series if I wanted to start with Johto? I already know what happens on Ash's adventure and crap like that in the first season.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 30, 2015)

I definitely prefer the first one. They are all good, I think. I can only handle any of them in short bursts because the reality is, it lacks continuity. Idk the wrting situation (like it's probably not even the same people now), but it is for children. New watchers still need to now what's going on. A kid can't turn the TV on and be super confused lol.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 30, 2015)

Scott-105 said:


> I definitely prefer the first one. They are all good, I think. I can only handle any of them in short bursts because the reality is, it lacks continuity. Idk the wrting situation (like it's probably not even the same people now), but it is for children. New watchers still need to now what's going on. A kid can't turn the TV on and be super confused lol.


I've known the Pokemon TV series ever since I was like 3. I'm no stranger to it. I've loved Pokemon all my life


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 30, 2015)

True...should have realised that. Well there's my opinion


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 30, 2015)

Scott-105 said:


> True...should have realised that. Well there's my opinion


Haha thanks bro


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2016)

Seasons 12 and 13 are my favourites. Maybe I'm biased by nostalgia, but I think season one was damn good, season two was pretty good and the Johto region was boring as hell. Never saw past the first episode of X and Y. I'm over the Pokemon anime.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Best Wishes in both official subs and dubs turned Ash back into an amateur trainer...He was a pro since Advanced. XY has nearly turned him back into a pro. Other wise bw did some things right. Like they stopped interrupting the gym battles with team rocket, Ash finally started swapping pokemon out on a semi-regular bases. and team rocket were finally far less annoying. Unfortunately Ash's new companions were just as annoying if no more so then the old team rocket.

This being said, I think I have not really enjoyed the anime the most I could have since since Johto first half. Now I mostly watch it when nothing else is on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2016)

Origins.

;O;O;

I watched Kanto and Johto as a kid, and that's the only experience I've had with any Pokemon series other than Origins, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 6, 2016)

The most recent

no kidding, X & Y is by far the best series of Pokemon so far.
And its such a breath of fresh air after Black & White's anime which was by far the worst


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

Pokemon Origins, because it ends in 4 episodes.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 14, 2016)

I will waiting for newest Pokemon The Series XYZ which aired on Cartoon Network begins February! 

This time, Ash will meet Alain (from Pokemon Special Mega Evolution), plus they meet legendary Zygarde in Core Form (called Punichan in Japan version)
and stop Team Flare from doing something evil about Zygarde.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've used to love the show back in the day, when I was a little kid and Pokèmon was just starting out.
Now, I can't stand it anymore. I have enough of that damn Ash and that damn Pikachu. on this motherf***ing plane.

I say, watch Pokèmon origins. Is a love letter to all the fans of the original games. And Red is a much better protagonist than Ash.
I mean, he became the Pokèmon champion! I don't think Ash ever did... He also actually catched them all.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 14, 2016)

'Advanced Challenge' was pretty good.


----------



## jDSX (Jan 22, 2016)

Ash never ages in the show is he stuck being 10 forever? 

My favorite is johto had a kick ass opening theme and best pokemon movies of all of them imo.


----------



## Razorzeto (Jan 25, 2016)

I think the first season could be the best, Pokémon Chronicles is also good.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2016)

They're all the same, but if I had to pick I'd say the first season because at that point the series was still new so it hadn't become one long cliche yet.
The movies on the other hand are actually decent.


----------

